# I think I graduated to Intermediate..now what?



## gr1zzness (Dec 13, 2013)

So after 4 years of averaging 4 days on the mountain, I can now link turns comfortably and can navigate the few Black trails I have encountered. I wish I started when I was younger and not in my later 30's - but SO GLAD I started riding.

I still want to progress, but not sure what to concentrate on. Tricks don't interest me (they scare my old man joints) just carving and trying to own the trail as best I can. I am primarily an East Coast rider hoping to take a family trip out west in Early '17.

A:42
H:6'0
W:190

Rossi Templar 158 (2014)
Rome Boss 390
Flow Talons Size 10 - just upgraded from the used Synapses I bought on Craigslist. Can't wait to break them in

I feel like I should be able to get many more years out of my board - so I don't think an upgrade is in my future. 

Just looking for any advice on how to keep progressing without having to fly out west every season.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

just keep riding. you don't need to ride out west to get better or even become an expert.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

As said > time on board. Best way get a season pass. If possible.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

IMO, one can work on refining to carving year after year after year... deeper, faster, smoother. I'm still working at it, after many moons .

Interesting thing can be to hop on other, different boards. You don't have to buy a bunch, ask friends to lend you one, hit up demo days, take whatever there's around. You may find out that you gonna have to adapt your used way of riding to that other deck, which is a good exercise. Been riding boards with 30cm size difference, sometimes with pretty unfamiliar stances and angles. Feels weird at first, but also for such situations one builds up muscle memory and it all adds up to feel confident.

Don't avoid mogul fields. Make them yours. They're PITA in a way, sure, but they're also an awesome exercise in timing, quick eye and body coordination and will force you to bend your knees.

Edit: Oh... I missed that part abt the 4 days. Main thing to progress would be to ride more, way more.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

You need time on your board. 4 days a year keeps the rust from building up but doesn't really help you progress. Ride Ride Ride


----------



## gr1zzness (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

You're right 4 days isn't enough, if I'm lucky this season I might get 8 days - but half of those days I fear will be in the Poconos. But a day on the mountain is a great day no matter what mountain, right? 

Now if I can just figure out how to keep my speed up on those damn ski trail flats.......


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Time to try some euro carving. Get out there and start playing the game: how low can you go! Also if you're an east coast rider theres no better place then the woods. Find some advanced friends to bring you in.
Or take a lesson (yes I am a coach and very bias) its worth it!

Check us out:
snowmotionsports.com 
we specialize in "no longer a kid" progression


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The answer to the question is always:

go snowboarding more.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

SnowMotion said:


> Time to try some euro carving. Get out there and start playing the game: how low can you go! Also if you're an east coast rider theres no better place then the woods. Find some advanced friends to bring you in.
> Or take a lesson (yes I am a coach and very bias) its worth it!
> 
> Check us out:
> ...


+ 1 nothing like a lesson to help keep your progression moving along.. Sweet web-site. :hairy:


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Keep riding brother. I'm too old for big tricks too. But you can try riding switch. I took an intermediate lesson years ago and that is what the instructor said just practice switch alot to get better. You could also try some butters, Low risk trick that looks cool.

Just ride more. Try to ride more at your local hill, don't worry about going west unless you are rich. haha


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

gr1zzness said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can just figure out how to keep my speed up on those damn ski trail flats.......


1. A good hot wax is very helpful for those flat cat tracks. Learn to do it yourself if you don't already. 
2. Know your trails and know what's ahead. Right before I get to a flat cat track I flat base and build my speed and momentum. 
3. Try not to skid turn at all. Being on edge to maneuver around people doesn't slow you, skidding does. 
4. Lean forward when starting to slow down. Not sure why this helps but it does.


----------



## PorkCereal (Dec 28, 2013)

gr1zzness said:


> So after 4 years of averaging 4 days on the mountain, I can now link turns comfortably and can navigate the few Black trails I have encountered. I wish I started when I was younger and not in my later 30's - but SO GLAD I started riding.
> 
> I still want to progress, but not sure what to concentrate on. Tricks don't interest me (they scare my old man joints) just carving and trying to own the trail as best I can. I am primarily an East Coast rider hoping to take a family trip out west in Early '17.
> 
> ...


I started on almost the same setup. Just put more time on it to get it setup the way you want it.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Mystery2many said:


> 1. A good hot wax is very helpful for those flat cat tracks. Learn to do it yourself if you don't already.
> 2. Know your trails and know what's ahead. Right before I get to a flat cat track I flat base and build my speed and momentum.
> 3. Try not to skid turn at all. Being on edge to maneuver around people doesn't slow you, skidding does.
> 4. Lean forward when starting to slow down. Not sure why this helps but it does.


Wax makes a huge difference. I don't think guys wax often enough. I used to wax every morning before I went out, I'm not that hard core anymore. Wax protects the base and helps you go fast. Learn to do it yourself and save tons of dough.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

neni said:


> IMO, one can work on refining to carving year after year after year... deeper, faster, smoother. I'm still working at it, after many moons .
> 
> Interesting thing can be to hop on other, different boards. You don't have to buy a bunch, ask friends to lend you one, hit up demo days, take whatever there's around. You may find out that you gonna have to adapt your used way of riding to that other deck, which is a good exercise. Been riding boards with 30cm size difference, sometimes with pretty unfamiliar stances and angles. Feels weird at first, but also for such situations one builds up muscle memory and it all adds up to feel confident.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this. Try new stuff, boards, tricks, hills etc. Also, once you get good at moguls, they are actually really fun, especially when you add in a few jumps.


----------



## gr1zzness (Dec 13, 2013)

So the answer is find a way to get more days,ok. If I can swing a Vt trip this winter, I think I might send the dough to take an advanced lesson on one day. 

I live in NYC and don't have much space as you can imagine. So I hope I don't need much space for waxing. If there are any gadgets that same time with the process- don't keep it to yourself please share. 

Since no one said boo about my setup - I'm going to assume it's good for some years to come and yes I will try some other boards. Perhaps with a Never Summer that I hear so many great things about. 

I will also have to start exercising a bit more to get me flexiblity better to be able to stay low. 

This site is so great to bounce thoughts and questions about the sport without worrying about judgment. Thank you all again for taking the time to share your thoughts.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

In my opinion, I think that set up that you currently have is still great for you. Keep with that set up and just ride more.

You don't need much space to wax your board. I just use two chairs and put my board on top the two chairs. Just don't attempt to wax your board on carpet. Make sure they are hard wood floors or something that you can sweep from. Wax on carpet is no good. Go buy yourself a waxing kit for like $40 which should include an iron, scraper, filer and a brush. 

For wax you have lots of options, here are some suggestions- oneballjay, hertel hot sauce. Get yourself all temp wax and you should be ok. I like to use OneBallJay Cold wax because it's freaking cold here in the catskills, & VT.


----------



## gr1zzness (Dec 13, 2013)

One ball jay cold wax it is. Will get kit. 

I heard Bellayre was decent. Any thoughts ?


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

neni said:


> Don't avoid mogul fields. Make them yours. They're PITA in a way, sure, but they're also an awesome exercise in timing, quick eye and body coordination and will force you to bend your knees.


I have a skier buddy that I love riding with that lives for moguls. Hence I was forced to play in them. They are a blast and at my local very small hill I"m one of a very few boarders that will play in them. 



SkullAndXbones said:


> just keep riding. you don't need to ride out west to get better or even become an expert.


I'd rather ride 30 days here on my local hill getting better with time on the board then a 1 week a year out west. Plus if you can ride some of the crap conditions we have, you can ride most snow conditions anywhere. 



SnowDogWax said:


> As said > time on board. Best way get a season pass. If possible.


Pays for itself. Plus you don't feel that you have to stay open to close to maximize your money. There were times I had 2 hour window not including drive time. I came off the hill energized and even though it was only 2 hours, still washes the days stress away

Just ride as much as you can.


----------



## Piston Honda (Jan 9, 2014)

slyder said:


> There were times I had 2 hour window not including drive time. I came off the hill energized and even though it was only 2 hours, still washes the days stress away


Word. My entire last season was 2-3 hours windows, but I was riding at least once a week. I'm looking forward to do it again this year.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

gr1zzness said:


> Now if I can just figure out how to keep my speed up on those damn ski trail flats.......





Mystery2many said:


> 1. A good hot wax is very helpful for those flat cat tracks. Learn to do it yourself if you don't already.
> 2. Know your trails and know what's ahead. Right before I get to a flat cat track I flat base and build my speed and momentum.
> 3. Try not to skid turn at all. Being on edge to maneuver around people doesn't slow you, skidding does.
> 4. Lean forward when starting to slow down. Not sure why this helps but it does.


+1 in MM's points. 

Learn to ride very low. Most intermediates ride with too stiff legs. Bend your knees. If you _think_ you already bend them, bend them _more_. 

To make it over flats you need momentum and to keep it. You can keep momentum by crouching very low to avoid air resistance and as MM mentioned, shift weight to front and don't slow the board with skidding. Being on flat base will keep more speed, however, then the board will simply follow the fall line, thus you need to switch from flat to edge to correct direction, and quickly back to flat again: these are mini adjustments while riding low without anybody seeing that you actually change something in your position. Independent upper and lower body control is key.

Exercise on a nice slope slightly on edge where you're not afraid to gain too much speed and crouch, hop, crouch again, shift weight to the hind, to the front leg rinse repeat. Play with those positions, exaggerate them, all while keeping your edge under control. Once this works fine, start to flat base, crouch n shift weight, stand upright, crouch again, try to make the transitions from flat to edge smoother and smoother; then add your upper body to this: look back, turn upper body on purpose, move the arms, all without riding in a different direction, keep a straight line. This will exercise the muscle memory of your legs and help to use them independently from the upper body.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't go out west, it will ruin you :hairy:

Btw...started at 44 and took me 10 years to attain decent carving skills.

Ride more...actually I don't feel the rust is off until day 6 or 7.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

Ride more pow.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

gr1zzness said:


> One ball jay cold wax it is. Will get kit.
> 
> I heard Bellayre was decent. Any thoughts ?


i love belleayre. unfortunately i haven't been there in many years but it was never crowded there. not even on weekends. great place to get better since there's hardly anyone on the mountain. most of the crowds go to hunter and windham. or at least that's how it used to be.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

gr1zzness said:


> One ball jay cold wax it is. Will get kit.
> 
> I heard Bellayre was decent. Any thoughts ?


Belle is a great mountain with a family feeling. The trails are not packed with people, which is always a plus. Less "punks" than compared to Windham or Hunter.

I usually avoid Hunter as it's packed with rude and obnoxious people and plus it's always icy compared to Windham or Belle.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Don't go out west, it will ruin you :hairy:


QFT. If you get bitten by the pow bug, it may have concequences on many life aspects 



wrathfuldeity said:


> Btw...started at 44 and took me 10 years to attain decent carving skills.


+1. A relief to read that I'm not the only slow learner. I still had considered myself an intermediate after ~300d riding with only halfway proper carving technique. 



wrathfuldeity said:


> Ride more...actually I don't feel the rust is off until day 6 or 7.


Yeah... I had the same until some years ago. First days always felt like starting all over again. 
(However, the amount of days which felt rusty declined from many days to a day to some runs to some turns as the total days went up - and vanished for me completely after ~350 total days; wrath, ride more )


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

neni said:


> I still had considered myself an intermediate after ~300d riding with only halfway proper carving technique.


Oh stop it, you.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Ride with people that are better than you. You will improve much faster


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Anticrobotic said:


> Oh stop it, you.


No, seriously, no modesty, just a realistic evaluation. I have great respect for ppl who carve properly. It's a skill which takes years to accieve and is rarely seen on the mtn. To claim one's carving while actually just turning somehow to me is like one's claiming to throw 360ies (ugh... leaving my boundaries... I hope this is a proper trick ) while actually just hopping off a bump.

At that time, the guys I'm riding with left pencil-lined trenches as deep I almost _fell_ when crossing them. _That_ is proper carving. Compared to that, I was leaving the tremolous superficial lines of a doter :laugh:. Today I'm at least leaving nicely pincil-lined carves but still by far not as deep. Still a lot to improve :happy:


----------



## gr1zzness (Dec 13, 2013)

DaveMcI said:


> Ride with people that are better than you. You will improve much faster


No worries on that. My wife is a snowboarder. I got into it so we could do more stuff together.


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

gr1zzness said:


> No worries on that. My wife is a snowboarder. I got into it so we could do more stuff together.


Awesome, that's how I started.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

total of 16 days you are intermediate?
I average that many every year and I still feel like a noob in some situations.
things to do after you are decent to carving: ground trick, jumps, park (hitting boxes and rails are fun too).


----------

